# Event or jumping saddle?



## JGC (24 September 2012)

Stupid question, but hoping someone will be kind and help me out!

So I need to buy a saddle, having recently started jumping again ... I am hoping to be able to do some XC, rather than pure showjumping. I live in France and virtually all of the saddles seem to be jumping or XC saddles, rather than GPs. So I wondered what is the difference between the two and which would be better for me? I will be doing lots of jumping lessons (lots to learn) and hopefully some small XC next year.

Chocolate muffins for all, it'll stop me eating them all!


----------



## Jnhuk (24 September 2012)

I would normally suggest you get a saddle fitter out with a wide selection of saddles for you to try and see what you suits both you and your horse.

But not sure with you being in France how likely that is?

Event saddles are usually more forward cut and can have knee rolls and thigh blocks but also usually cut in a way so not to impinge on the shoulder when galloping. They also have a flatter seat and shorter sometime almost square cantle to give you freedom to move in the saddle but feel secure.


----------



## Santa_Claus (24 September 2012)

GP = Generally Pointless 

Seriously they really aren't good for much except happy hackers as for a true jump position not enough knee role but stirrup bar too far forward for a good dressage seat!

If you can only get one get a jump saddle. event saddles are often monoflap but the overall principle between a jump/xc saddle is basically identical.


----------



## JGC (25 September 2012)

Thanks for the help, guys, I can get someone out with several different saddles, but only if they're jump saddles - seems like XC saddles are a bit specialized. So just wanted an idea of the difference really.

My mare hated her monoflap dressage saddle, but I guess that doesn't mean anything - could have just been the saddle. I previously had an Antares jumping saddle that she liked so may have to look at those again.

Thanks guys  - So very far away from going XC, but I like to plan ahead!)


----------



## sbloom (26 September 2012)

Be aware that Event saddles can be very different to XC saddles, they can be more like a VSD.

Jump saddles are often close contact, quite small, neat saddles, XC tend to have longer flatter seats and many are more forward cut than some jump saddles, though there is an overlap between the two types, and some XC style saddles WILL be called event saddles.


----------



## teamdizzi (26 September 2012)

it depends what works best for you and your horse
you need to get a saddle fitter out and try different types

theres jumping saddles i like in some makes and absolutely hate in others and the same goes for dressage and event saddles

its something only you can really judge but if you want to be doing a mixture of events then id go for a GP or an event saddle
jumping saddles are all very nice but i CANNOT stand schooling them


----------



## Goldenstar (26 September 2012)

Jumping every time I just can't understand how people ride XC in GP saddles


----------



## EventerBarbie (27 September 2012)

Agree with Golden Star.....I dont think I would enjoy going XC in a GP or standard event saddle....I have seperate monoflap close contact dressage and jumping saddles and I absolute love them....my horses ove them! I guess it comes down to preference and what you and your horse go well in at the end of the day? 
One of my friends event in a ideal event saddle and she always says how insecure she feels over the bigger SJ fences and drops/bolder XC fences. Her leg also sits quite forward  for dressage phase.
Good luck with your saddle search


----------



## TarrSteps (27 September 2012)

Do French saddlers even make GP saddles, other than maybe for the English market?  I presume since you have a dressage saddle you're talking about something to jump in.

As above, eventers tend towards mono flaps, but that's more preference, I'd say. Xc saddles for specialist use are generally flatter, more forward cut and the blocks may be different but again, as much personal taste as necessity. And good French line of jumping saddles will offer seat, flap and block options.


----------



## JGC (27 September 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Do French saddlers even make GP saddles, other than maybe for the English market?  I presume since you have a dressage saddle you're talking about something to jump in.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, TarrSteps  I previously had a "dressage cut jumping saddle" that looked like this when I was riding dressage length:







HORRENDOUS. I do have a dressage saddle, so it will just be for jumping. Thanks for all the help guys, I didn't even know there was difference between an event saddle and a XC saddle 

Just trying to do lots of research before getting anyone out, as I only know of one independent saddler and she has a limited selection - the rest all work for one company. Your info is greatly appreciated.


----------

